# Mothers Day Bagels



## bregent (May 11, 2020)

Made the dough Saturday night and my son shaped them. Boiled and baked Sunday morning for a nice breakfast. Didn't degass as much as I should so they were a bit airy but still had a nice chew.


----------



## flatbroke (May 11, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## ozzz (May 11, 2020)

They look good.


----------



## Sowsage (May 11, 2020)

Very nice! And with the right fillings and the right toppings!


----------



## pi guy (May 11, 2020)

Looks great!  Do you have a recipe for bagels you can share?  I'm going to make homemade focaccia bread for the 1st time soon.  In addition to pizza, I really enjoy trying to make bread, but only did a few loaves of pretty plain bread and some bread bowls so far.


----------



## bregent (May 11, 2020)

Here's my current formula and workflow

Bread Flour (100%): 495.66 g | 17.48 oz 
Ice Water (55%): 272.61 g | 9.62 oz
Inst. Dry Yeast (0.7%): 3.47 g | 0.12 oz | 0.01 lbs | 1.15 tsp 
Salt (2.25%): 11.15 g | 0.39 oz | 0.02 lbs | 2.32 tsp 
Non-Diastatic Barley Malt Syrup (2%): 9.91 g | 0.35 oz | 0.02 lbs | 1.42 tsp
Low Diastatic Malt Powder (1%): 4.96 g | 0.17 oz | 0.01 lbs | 1.98 tsp 
Total (160.95%): 797.77 g | 28.14 oz | 1.76 lbs
Single Ball: 99.72 g | 3.52 oz

Mixing and forming
    • Put in all the dry ingredients into food processor and pulse a few times to mix.  
    • Whisk the malt syrup into the water and then slowly pour the water into the spout while the processor runs. 
    • Stop when it turns into a semblance of a ball and then hand knead for a minutes or so.  
    • Cover and wait 10 minutes and knead again.
    • Place in a covered bowl for about 1 1/4 hours until it doubles.
    • Divide into 8 equal portion and ball
    • Wait 10 minutes for the dough to relax
    • Degas and shape into bagels
    • Place on PAM sprayed silicon mat, cover with plastic wrap and into the fridge overnight

Baking 
    • Preheat oven to 450 with rack in middle position
    • Boil a large pot of water with 2 tablespoons malt syrup, 1 tablespoon baking soda, 1 teaspoon salt
    • Boil 4 at a time for 1 1/2 minutes, flipping 1/2 way through
    • Remove from pot and onto wire rack and let cool for a minute.  Press into bowl containing your toppings
    • Place bagels topping side up on silicon mat in shallow sheet pan.
    • Bake at 450 for 14 minutes or until golden brown


----------

